# English or Continental?



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

I have always knitted the "wrap and throw" or English way but I have tried a little Continental style by copying from a YouTube video. I've stayed with English because I don't know how to purl or ssk etc. in the other style. What style do you knit in and why? Maybe I should learn continental...


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Both. It challenges my brain.
I started out a thrower, and now I'm a picker.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

I am an English style knitter. I just can't change the way i was taught. I watch my German sister in law knit 'german style' and she looks so awkward, but her knitting is absolutely fabulous (and she favours very fine yarn, 2ply or so!).


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm a finger knitter.
Always thought my Aunt was wasting time and energy, because she uses her arm to do the work. LOL


----------



## Dukesy (Dec 9, 2011)

Did English method for 40 years, 5 yrs ago taught myself Continental due to an arthritic right hand and found my tension and speed are better with Continental.


----------



## mccreamg (Oct 2, 2011)

I knit continental in one direction and English in the other that way I do not have to turn my needles. Saves wear and tear on shoulders on large items and keeps my brain engaged in project.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I do use both esspecially with two color knitting, or backwards knitting when the need arises, but since I learned throwing 50+ yrs. ago, I am most comfortable with that.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> I have always knitted the "wrap and throw" or English way but I have tried a little Continental style by copying from a YouTube video. I've stayed with English because I don't know how to purl or ssk etc. in the other style. What style do you knit in and why? Maybe I should learn continental...


I knit both ways. English throw and Norwegian continental.
Here is a video for the Norwegian continental. In my opinion, it is the simplest form of continental knitting and because the yarn is always at the back of your knitting, you dont waste any extra hand movements to bring the yarn to the front for the purl stitches. Try it and see what you think. The best thing for you is to try various continental methods and go with what you feel is right for you.





Knowing how to knit both ways is great when doing any fair isle knitting. One color is knit one way and the other color is knit the other way.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I knit English style. I don't throw, I 'wrap'. That is the way I was taught.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> I knit English style. I don't throw, I 'wrap'. That is the way I was taught.


*chuckles* the knitting is not as simple as it first looks!! there are so many dimensions to the different styles of knitting. I have also heard of the term "flicking" to describe the English method.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm a flicker. My hands do not leave the needles when throwing. I simply extend the poointer finger forward to place yarn over tip. I do a lot of fair isle and still use this method. I understand that the continental would be a nice technique to master but this is one instance where this old dog is not great at learning new tricks. I will take a look at the Norweigian method though. What I do find useful is knitting backwards when doing shortrows over just a few stitches.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm a flicker. My hands do not leave the needles when throwing. I simply extend the poointer finger forward to place yarn over tip. I do a lot of fair isle and still use this method. I understand that the continental would be a nice technique to master but this is one instance where this old dog is not great at learning new tricks. I will take a look at the Norweigian method though. What I do find useful is knitting backwards when doing shortrows over just a few stitches.


Thank you Dreamweaver, I have not known that flicking is a thing that was done. I only heard of it. Thanks for explaining it. I shall have to try and flick.

The gal on the Norwegian knitting video goes slow for the demonstration. But when you get going into this continental style, the one watching you is amazed at how fast you can knit and you dont see the small differences in the needle movements as you go between knit and purl. My grandmother's needles always clicked faster than one's thoughts. At times she had to put down the needles because they were too hot to comfortable handle and use to knit. She was French and knit this Norwegian continental style.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I took a look at the video and it froze up just as she was getting to the purl portion. I'll go back later to see if the problem has been solved. I'm all for trying something new. It is just that I have been doing things my way for so olong that I'm pretty fast and not patient enough to get proficient at some of the other methods. Still, I want to be able to offer another method to those that are just starting out. I'll be teazching another neighbor to knit soon and could offer her a choice of styles...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

A specific type of continental typical for Bulgaria, Serbia and a few others, where you put the thread from the ball around your neck (or secure it with a safety pin in your cloth). It is actually the fastest and easiest - and, also, the least joints wearing way to knit.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> A specific type of continental typical for Bulgaria, Serbia and a few others, where you put the thread from the ball around your neck (or secure it with a safety pin in your cloth). It is actually the fastest and easiest - and, also, the least joints wearing way to knit.


This is known as Portuguese knitting. Often this is done with a different type of needle which has a hook on the end in much the same manner that a crochet hook has.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

try elizabeth zimmermans knitting workbook video you should be able to get it from your library


----------



## deeklaver (Jan 3, 2012)

I knit continental because it's faster. I also have a cyst in my right wrist, so throwing is very uncomfortable.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I stick with the method taught to me when i was almost 5,it's given me years of pleasure and relaxation,i guess it's the so called english way.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

I started out as a crocheter and was taught Continental style knitting which seemed easiest for me since I naturally held the yarn in my left hand.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am English and was taught to flick as well, I knew I wasn't a thrower, and i knit like you dreamweaver so I can put a name to how I knit.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I am an English knitter. I think it's partly because I am left handed and crochet left handed and hold the yarn in my right. So when I started knitting, even tho I do everything as a right-handed person would do when I knit, it just seemed natural to hold the yarn in my right hand.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > A specific type of continental typical for Bulgaria, Serbia and a few others, where you put the thread from the ball around your neck (or secure it with a safety pin in your cloth). It is actually the fastest and easiest - and, also, the least joints wearing way to knit.
> ...


Nope. I never used a hook for knitting... lately - just my Addi turbos. And I think it is only called Portuguese in English while it is most common in eastern Europe. Well, the common sweet capsule is called "Bulgarian capsule" in Russian, while it was first found somewhere in Mexico or somewhere there and we here call a special salad "Russian" - and it is called French in Russian, and in France has a completely different name. Who knows where these names come from, ha... 
But it is the faster and easiest way for knitting.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Was taught to throw/wrap with right hand. I would like to learn to use both, however.

Practice takes time. ;-)


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Shannon123 said:
> 
> 
> > I have always knitted the "wrap and throw" or English way but I have tried a little Continental style by copying from a YouTube video. I've stayed with English because I don't know how to purl or ssk etc. in the other style. What style do you knit in and why? Maybe I should learn continental...
> ...


Thank you for the link. I'll give this purl stitch a try.

I was interested, too, in seeing that this knitter knits stitches with her finger behind the needle, the way I hold mine, instead of high above the needle the way most continental knitters hold it. I've only been doing continental for several months, and I know there's so much I don't know........ but I can't understand why all continental knitters don't hold their finger behind the needle, as this demonstrator does. The finger above necessitates extra movements with the needle tip and the right hand.

Virginia


----------



## grandmachristie (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm very definately english and have been for dare I say 50yrs.I didn't realise there were so many different ways to knit until I joined this forum.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I think I will stick with the way I have knitted for years throwing like you Dreamweaver.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I am a flicker also Dreamweaver, I have stuck to this method


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> I have always knitted the "wrap and throw" or English way but I have tried a little Continental style by copying from a YouTube video. I've stayed with English because I don't know how to purl or ssk etc. in the other style. What style do you knit in and why? Maybe I should learn continental...


I am both. When I don't feel like knit and purl I do both methods.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Left-handed knitter, and i do both depending on the pattern. I do not know why i do it, but when doing lace I pick, but when doing large areas of stockinette i throw. Habit, and the brain does it's thing. I do not know why. My mother used to laugh at me when I did some projects, because i would jab needle into my side, and pick lightening fast.. and she said i was knitting back-***wards< but it always looked right..so to each his own..lol


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Continental is easier, efficient. Although, I expect throwing is more of a calorie burn


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I knit various ways. I hold my yarn in my right hand and sometimes I knit right handed throwing my yarn and other times I knit left handed continental. I always take my knitting with me and was at BINGO the other night knitting away. The gal sitting across from me was raised in France. She was watching me knit. I was working on a sweater and knitting in the round on circulars. When knitting on circulars I always knit left handed continental. After watching me for a while she finally said to me. You knit European on left handed. She said because I was knitting left handed it took her a while to figure out how I was really knitting because of holding the yarn in my right hand.


----------



## ynotknit (Jan 26, 2012)

Shannon - I also learned to knit using the "throw" method and taught myself Continental from a YouTube video! It took a awhile to master purling that way. I'm still more comfortable throwing, but I always use Continental when knitting stockinette in the round (knit every row).


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

I knit as is shown in the link below. I have always called it English knitting. i don't remember learning to knit. I have always seemed to be doing it.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I met a lady at JoAnn's who was showing me the finger method of knitting, but, I did not have time to practice and I forgot it as soon as I left the store. I wish someone could show me how to do that and also the thumb method. Seems like that would be the best----but, until someone can explain it to me, I guess I am a "thrower". Don't know if that is English, Continental, German or what, it is just the way I was taught.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I knit the continental style, that's what I have been doing for years; I have not really been interested in learning anything else until I started reading about the various methods on this forum.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I've just looked on You Tube to see the difference, as far as I was concerned I was just a knitter. Well I'm a Scottish Knitter. I knit the same as the scottish lady, english style with wrap but I also knit with my right needle tucked under my arm. I cant knit with needles waggling about all over the place. My mother and my grandmother knit that way too.
who else remembers learning 'through, round, through, off'


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Come visit - I will teach you...


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

I knit Russian Continental ... the fastest purl! 

Does anybody knit Russian Continental?


----------



## Maraleah (Dec 1, 2011)

Both. Taught myself English knitting 35 years ago. Learner continental a few years ago. I do all my knitting in continental style now unless I'm double knitting hen I use both. I find continental much faster and I don't hold my yarn high like in some of the videos.


----------



## supersully (Oct 23, 2011)

I used to use the English method, 'flicking' the yarn and keeping both hands on the needles all the time. I could knit very fast and this also meant my work was very even. Then I developed arthritis in my fingers and I couldn't flick properly on the purl stitches. Just recently I've started using the continental way and this is less painful for my fingers and is quicker. With practice, I'm also learning to keep the tension even as well,so from now on, I'm staying continental!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi, I am completely new to any type of forum. When I was a child, I taught myself to crochet and then when I wanted to knit, I found that I held the wool and right needle just as if I was crocheting. I never knew what the style was called until I was an adult and someone told me that it was the European way of knitting. I found it amusing because my parents are German but I never saw my mum knit. I knitted that way because it was the easiest way for me to learn with barely any movement of my fingers, hands or needles. I have never heard of any of the terms that everyone else is using and I have to use my imagination with the terms 'flicking, throwing and dreamweaving'. I don't actually wish to learn any other styles because my style is the most economical when it comes to movement and therefore is extremely quick but I am interested in seeing all the other styles because they sound fascinating.


----------



## bboyc (Feb 6, 2011)

Elizabeth Zimmermann, and now her daughter, Meg Swansen, suggest that you learn and use both, especially for color knitting to keep from going back and forth, and, for me, getting the two colors tangled.
Barb


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

It amazes me that there are so very many ways to knit.This site is so helpful. I`ve learned from Youtube how to knit Continental style and find it is easier on the hands.However the knitting is done we arrive at the same finished item we`re knitting...sort of like travelling different roads to arrive at the same destination. Now I want to learn how to do both Knit and Purl without turning..can`t remember what it`s called....


----------



## Juanita H (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm a continental knitter but learned English for ease of knitting fair isle. When doing colorwork, it's so much easier using both methods simultaneously.


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have been diligently practicing continental since it seems like those who knit that method instead of the throw method seem to knit a lot faster. It was going along pretty well until I started to use it on a scarf I'm making. For some reason my stitches were getting twisted so I had to go back to the old method with my scarf. I guess I'll try you tube for help. Someone on this site suggested wrapping the yarn an extra time around your finger and I found this gave me a lot more control. I guess it is just practice, practice, practice.


----------



## kkiser (Jul 18, 2011)

I use both, but favor continental when using a pattern or ribbing that alternates knit and purl sts - much faster.


----------



## cricket074 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have NO idea what "style" my knitting is- I just sits and knits


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I am a continental knitter, this is the way I was taught almost 50 years ago. It works well for me I am able to rest my arms on my chair so they don't get tired. I do not use either method shown in the video for my purl stitch, although I bring the yarn forward it is a fluid motion.


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

I have never seen a purl stitch done that way.
I wonder if anyone knows how she does the cable and it looks cabled on both sides of the scarf? I always have a wrong side. This is so cool.


----------



## pianojan (Feb 20, 2012)

I learned English style from my English auntie when I was 8. Now I'm 62 and experiencing sore shoulders (frustrating!) when I knit. I am learning continental style in the hopes that I can still keep knitting without sore shoulders. I have mastered garter stitch but am having problems with the purls.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

I am interested in learning continental. I think I have been holding my yarn incorrectly. Will try again.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

flginny said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Shannon123 said:
> ...


It is what I think too, but then that is how I was taught to knit. It really is the simple way to knit continental with the least amount of finger and wrist movements! Let us know how you make out with this style.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mrscp1946 said:


> I knit as is shown in the link below. I have always called it English knitting. i don't remember learning to knit. I have always seemed to be doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Both here too mainly when working with more then one skein at a time


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> A specific type of continental typical for Bulgaria, Serbia and a few others, where you put the thread from the ball around your neck (or secure it with a safety pin in your cloth). It is actually the fastest and easiest - and, also, the least joints wearing way to knit.


You will find this identified as Portuguese (mostly in the USA) and it is the only way to go. I threw and did continental for close to 50 years. Suffered two hand and shoulder injuries about 5 years ago along with arthritis and carpal tunnel which almost stopped my knitting. Learned Portuguese in two weeks and now teach it with the other two in my classes. Most students stay with the Portuguese.

http://www.ehow.com/how_4824418_knit-portuguese-style.html

written instructions for Portuguese knitting

http://andreawongknits.com/
The woman from whom I learned Portuguese knitting

Pins are over priced  I made my own  and often knit with the yarn around my neck instead

My students do both.

I did not find her DVDs helpful and most of the feedback from the students Ive taught this felt the same.





How to knit Portuguese  slow speech but the one I like best.
http://wheatcarr.com/category/portuguese-knitting


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

bboyc said:


> Elizabeth Zimmermann, and now her daughter, Meg Swansen, suggest that you learn and use both, especially for color knitting to keep from going back and forth, and, for me, getting the two colors tangled.
> Barb


I read this in EZ's Knitting Workshop, and I tried holding one color in the right hand and a second color in the left hand. I found it surprisingly easy and fast to supply the correct color with the correct hand!

Virginia


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > A specific type of continental typical for Bulgaria, Serbia and a few others, where you put the thread from the ball around your neck (or secure it with a safety pin in your cloth). It is actually the fastest and easiest - and, also, the least joints wearing way to knit.
> ...


I disagree - Portuguese knitting as taught here is done with regular needles. It can be done with crochet hooks or knooks but is taught by Andrea Wong (the American guru on this) on plain old needles.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> I've just looked on You Tube to see the difference, as far as I was concerned I was just a knitter. Well I'm a Scottish Knitter. I knit the same as the scottish lady, english style with wrap but I also knit with my right needle tucked under my arm. I cant knit with needles waggling about all over the place. My mother and my grandmother knit that way too.
> who else remembers learning 'through, round, through, off'


Christine, years and years ago before there were "short" needles, the women all knitted with the needle tucked under one arm. Depending on how long the needles were, they were both tucked under each arm. People used to walk everywhere as there were no vehicles. As the women walked out to the pasture, to the store, to visit someone, etc. they would knit as they walked. This was a most useful production of their time. After this, should I say because of this walking and knitting, someone came up with the idea of knitting belts instead of tucking the needle under an arm.


----------



## Dezlie (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I have struggled with Continental purl, but can see how this method (with lots of practice) would be easier.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I learned English, and knit that way for 23 years. Then I read Elizabeth Zimmermann's books and was intrigued to try Continental. I loved it and never looked back! Now instead of several movements, my knitting is streamlined into one smooth movement. My hands stay on the needles, no wrist strain, and I knit so much faster and enjoy it so much more.

It's worth it to try different styles until you find the one you are happiest with.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I was taught to throw.. I never liked knitting when that was the way I was doing it.. but I have always loved the look of knitting.. I crocheted and did lots of that.. then one day someone taught me to knit her way and that was a style of continental.. the most movement I get is with my left pointer finger... she also taught me to knit through the back loop... doing a lacy project I realized I have to knit through the front loop so I have been practicing that. its not as fast but it helps with all the increases and decreases to look right.. I'm practicing and I am confident I will pick my speed back up... now if I could just stop splitting that darn yarn I will be happy....LOL


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

LaurieJanesplace said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > HandyFamily said:
> ...


As I said "*Often* this is done with a different type of needle which has a hook on the end in much the same manner that a crochet hook has" not that it is *always* done with a hooked needle. Please read all the words in a response before you make the statement that you "disagree". It really looks like you dont know what you said you were disagreeing to.


----------



## Peas and Carrots (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi, my mum has the very same problem. She has always knitted the English way, and that's how she taught me, but her Norwegian grandmother would "pick" the stitches, which I assume is the Continental way. She told me to try this and practice it since it was a much faster way....but she cannot figure out the purl or ssk stitches either. So I'm sticking with the English on this one. Long live the Queen!!


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I knit English and Continental together when doing color work. Recently learned Portuguese and now use it for everything except color work. Had wrist and hand problems, which are much better now. You can avoid buying the "pins" for Portuguese (which are WAY overpriced) by using an ordinary large safety pin, or around the neck.


----------



## pagb414 (Mar 12, 2012)

Please explain how you knit English style then Continental style without turning needles?


----------



## gladyspau (Dec 27, 2011)

And what in the world is 'backwards knitting'? It sounds interesting


----------



## Peas and Carrots (Feb 2, 2012)

I think, that by far, this is best photograph I have seen to date on this or any other knitting forum. It's hard to believe that little alpaca llama(?) is standing in your beautiful living room, attached to your spinner! Outstanding creativity with this picture!!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

gladyspau said:


> And what in the world is 'backwards knitting'? It sounds interesting


Exactly what it sounds like. If you are mainly knitting from left to right, with your right hand, backwards would be from right to left, without turning the work, with your left hand mainly, like a person who uses mainly his/her left hand.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

It upsets me when people think there's only two ways to knit-English and Continental. There are many other methods out there. Portuguese, Eastern Uncrossed, Russian, to name a few. I knit Eastern European style.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

When I was taught knitting at age 13, I did not know that there were more than two methods. The woman who taught me taught what I now know is the Continental method. After some years, I didn't knit at all for a long time, and when I took it up again, I had forgotten how to purl. I had to re-invent the stitch, so I don't know what an expert might call my method. I don't think it saves motion, and because I have a hard time following what the videos show, no doubt I will go to my grave still wasting time and energy. If I ever live in a city again, I'll try to find an expert teacher. I foresee that he or she will be shocked at my self-invented purl stitch.


----------



## lisasbear (Sep 26, 2011)

I do continental. That's the way I learned and when I watch someone do the English way I just think of how much extra work with their hands they are doing. I let the needles do the work.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I learned to knit English, but taught myself to knit Continental. It is easier to knit Continental, to me. It has less movement. I have knit that way for so long that I have forgotten how to knit any other way.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I was taught Continental by the French lady who worked in the LYS in Newport RI just about 30 years ago. Very comfortable.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

Ditto.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> It upsets me when people think there's only two ways to knit-English and Continental. There are many other methods out there. Portuguese, Eastern Uncrossed, Russian, to name a few. I knit Eastern European style.


There is no need for you to be upset. There are two basic ways to knit and each one has variations in them.

1) Throw method which is usually known as English style. In this method there is flicking, and wrapping, as well as it is called other names depending on how you hold the needles and get the yarn around the needle. The yarn is held in your right hand and the stitches are knitted from off the left needle onto the right needle. Other names for this knitting are American knitting, Peruvian knitting, Scottish knitting, lever style knitting, etc.

2) Continental method is also called picking and it too has many variations in how the yarn is retrieved or picked through the stitch. It has the other names also attached to it and these depend entirely upon how the yarn is placed around the needle and how the needles are held. In each case, the yarn is held in the left hand and the yarn is picked by the right needle. The stitches are knit from off the left needle and onto the right needle. Other continental knitting names are Norwegian continental knitting, Russian continental knitting, Eastern European continental knitting (which BTW is what you do), etc.

None of these styles of knitting are wrong -- they are only different and some of these differences are very slight but none the less these differences define what the knitting style is called. The differences can also be seen in whether the knitting is done through the front loop or the back loop, whether the stitch is made clockwise or counterclockwise.

In the examples that I have given these are for the standard knitting and not for the backwards knitting which is an entirely different way.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> It upsets me when people think there's only two ways to knit-English and Continental. There are many other methods out there. Portuguese, Eastern Uncrossed, Russian, to name a few. I knit Eastern European style.


I realize in a lot of circumstances that ignorance isn't an excuse, but I had only heard of the 2 kinds, English and Continental kitting, until I got on this forum. I guess there are probably more styles that we don't know about. I am going to go to YouTube and look and see if I can find the styles mentioned above.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Whatever works for you, whatever it's called- it doesn't matter,let your fingers guide you. If it's comfortable and doesn't hurt- go girl!


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Shannon123 said:
> 
> 
> > I have always knitted the "wrap and throw" or English way but I have tried a little Continental style by copying from a YouTube video. I've stayed with English because I don't know how to purl or ssk etc. in the other style. What style do you knit in and why? Maybe I should learn continental...
> ...


Thanks for the link. This is helpful to me with some issues I am having learning this new-to-me technique.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> I have always knitted the "wrap and throw" or English way but I have tried a little Continental style by copying from a YouTube video. I've stayed with English because I don't know how to purl or ssk etc. in the other style. What style do you knit in and why? Maybe I should learn continental...


If a knitter is happy with what they're doing I wouldn't dream of trying to "convert" them, but if you're not happy with your current style or you're just starting out, I would definitely recommend Combined Continental. The knitting stitch is the same as regular Continental but the purling is different. This is (more or less) how I purl: 



 It's much simpler and quicker, but it does make the stitches present differently when you turn it around to knit in stockinette; the side of the stitch closest to the end of the needle is in the back (unless you're doing circular knitting) and that's the side you knit into. The purl stitch presents with the side closest to the end of the needle being the front side. I think that's a real advantage, since for most patterns you can tell just by looking which you're supposed to do. The stitches do present differently with circular knitting and decreases may have to be "translated" - if necessary you can slip the stitches back and forth so they are oriented the usual way before following the directions. All in all, I find it by far the best for me. 
Jan


----------



## ADiane (Nov 25, 2011)

Back in my college days, I taught myself the Continental style of knitting because it was said to be faster. I didn't find it to be faster, but I once I started, I couldn't go back. It has been more than 50 years.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

mccreamg said:


> I knit continental in one direction and English in the other that way I do not have to turn my needles. Saves wear and tear on shoulders on large items and keeps my brain engaged in project.


Don't understand that you don't have to turn your work. Is there a video where I could see this in action. Thanks nitcronut


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

nitcronut said:


> mccreamg said:
> 
> 
> > I knit continental in one direction and English in the other that way I do not have to turn my needles. Saves wear and tear on shoulders on large items and keeps my brain engaged in project.
> ...


Same question from me....tielma


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

I do something similar to lever knitting, using my forefinger. It is fast and less complicated for the purl stitch. I developed it on my own, but learned about the actual technique later. Here is a link to view:


----------



## sheriet (Mar 23, 2011)

I was a contented left handed knitter who threw the yarn, until I broke my left arm. Couldn't stand not knitting so worked at learning to knit right handed. Well couldn't figure out how to hold the yarn in my right hand, it just wasn't working for me so I tried picking. Worked great. Now several years later, I knit to and fro. I knit one direction right handed, picking, then back left handed throwing. It makes things faster not to turn the work. Best result from a bad situation. Sheriet


----------



## sockknittingpat (Jun 8, 2011)

When I do 2 color knitting, I use English for my right hand and do the cc in the left hand Continental style. I find it easier to use the continental style when adding a new yarn to my knitting. I use the English style when I do the ssk, sl1, k1,psso and the more difficult stitches because I have a better grip on the yarn and can make the stitches even. Sometimes I just go back and forth with the styles to rest my hands.


----------



## sockknittingpat (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't understand how you knit without turning your work unless it is circular knitting?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

maxjones said:


> I do something similar to lever knitting, using my forefinger. It is fast and less complicated for the purl stitch. I developed it on my own, but learned about the actual technique later. Here is a link to view:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sockknittingpat said:


> I don't understand how you knit without turning your work unless it is circular knitting?


It is knitting flat back and forth. Basically what it is, is do the ordinary common way of knitting the needles off the left needle and onto the right needle when knitting row 1 and every uneven row there after.
On the even rows, you will knit the stitches off the right needle and onto the left needle. This is backwards knitting on the even rows, 2,4,6 etc.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I must say that this conversation strikes me as funny. Didn't know until KP that Continental style is what I was doing. Ha! Picking or throwing is a non-starter for me due to a physical disability with my right hand. Wish it was possible as color or strand work would be so much easier and I would do more of it.

Love knowing the different styles that develop in different places. Always shows the universality of working with string and the human creativity in formulating ways to do it. That being said, it is also true that we learn cellularly and oftimes cannot translate our skills from hand to hand, etc. Somewhat like trying to switch your dominant hand.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I must say that this conversation strikes me as funny. Didn't know until KP that Continental style is what I was doing. Ha! Picking or throwing is a non-starter for me due to a physical disability with my right hand. Wish it was possible as color or strand work would be so much easier and I would do more of it.
> 
> Love knowing the different styles that develop in different places. Always shows the universality of working with string and the human creativity in formulating ways to do it. That being said, it is also true that we learn cellularly and oftimes cannot translate our skills from hand to hand, etc. Somewhat like trying to switch your dominant hand.


Tamarque, the continental knitting is picking, it is not throwing.


----------



## AuntGrannyD (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm amazed at all the different ways you folks knit--I was only aware that there were two mehtods (American and European). I learned the American throw method from my mother-in-law, who told me she was teaching me incorectly because her hands left the needle to throw the yarn. Then the Polish ladies in the beauty parlor taught me what they called the European method, which is what I do now. I loved seeing the video demos of the different methods and how fast some knitters are--never knew there was a competition either. This site has really been eye-opening. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> christine 47 said:
> 
> 
> > I've just looked on You Tube to see the difference, as far as I was concerned I was just a knitter. Well I'm a Scottish Knitter. I knit the same as the scottish lady, english style with wrap but I also knit with my right needle tucked under my arm. I cant knit with needles waggling about all over the place. My mother and my grandmother knit that way too.
> ...


Thats very interesting. My ancestors were trawlermen so maybe the women working would have used this method. I only buy long needles and I find by having the needle under my arm it takes the weight of the knitting and keeps my tension even. I knit quite quickly.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Christine, this is interesting!! Just on a side note, the circular needles became fashionable because they also take the stress of the weight of the knitting off the shoulders/arms. The knitting article rests on the knitter's lap because of the knitted work being on the knitting cable.


----------



## ourbaby (Sep 4, 2011)

I have been knitting for over 50+ years the English way, I tried to knit continetal, but I prefer my old way.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

in continental all rows are knit


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I am going back to knitting from my childhood years. I just completed my 'swap pot holder' and I am proud of it.

It turns out what I automatically have remembered is my 93 year old mother having taught me via the Continental technique, wrapping the yarn around my left pointer finger as I make a stitch with my right hand needle.

In the English version having to 'STOP' and wrap the yarn around the right hand needle appears to me to be time consuming and less of a flow and appears harder to do.

Just my opinion.......

Fisherwoman


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Christine, this is interesting!! Just on a side note, the circular needles became fashionable because they also take the stress of the weight of the knitting off the shoulders/arms. The knitting article rests on the knitter's lap because of the knitted work being on the knitting cable.[/quote
> 
> I use circular needles because I dont like 4 pins but I dont like them as 'they don't tuck under my arm' . I suppose we all find whats comfortable for ourselves but it is interesting, we all achieve the same end result.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks to all here, I just found out I knit English. Had to get out the needles and start a little swatch. Picked up the first needles around and they are the long needles. Didn't realize how comfortable I am with smaller ones and the circulars. Followed the video on knithelp (thanks for that link) on my swatch and see how fast it can be. Might have to work on it more. Have learned so much from this question. Didn't know there was so many ways to knit. Always amazed at what I learn here.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit many, many years ago. She was a thrower, so that's the style I've learned. 

However, she was right-handed, and I'm left-handed. She taught me to knit right-handed, and I've never learned the left-handed method. I figure that, since both hands are occupied, knitting right-handed is fine with me.

I took a class in the continental style of knitting. While I liked knitting in the continental way, I didn't enjoy purling that way. So, I've gone back to knitting as a thrower.

I think that, if one were going for speed, knitting the continental way and purling the English/American way would be the fastest. However, I'm not that much into speed--although I can knit pretty fast. I'm into fiber fondling, and whatever method allows one to fiber fondle the most is, I think, the way to go.

Hazel


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Christine, this is interesting!! Just on a side note, the circular needles became fashionable because they also take the stress of the weight of the knitting off the shoulders/arms. The knitting article rests on the knitter's lap because of the knitted work being on the knitting cable.[/quote
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

insanitynz said:


> in continental all rows are knit


Nope, whether you knit continental or knit English style, if you are doing flat knitting back and forth, and you do all knit stitches, it is called garter stitch.

Whether you knit continental or knit English style, if you are knitting in the round and you are doing all knit stitches, this is called stocking stitch or stockingette stitch.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Well thank you all for your comments and opinions. I've started a new sweater, knit in the round (since I'm all about going seamless) and I will attempt to do the body (stockinette so all knit) in continental. The you tube videos are terrific!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I've tried to do continental knitting, but I get a horrible cramp in the little finger side of my left hand. Anybody have an answer to this?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

domesticgod said:


> I've tried to do continental knitting, but I get a horrible cramp in the little finger side of my left hand. Anybody have an answer to this?


If you are using the pinky to wrap the yarn around, then dont wrap it around that one, use the ring finger instead. I do this when my pinky acts up! You are 'crooking' the pinky finger in order to hold the yarn in place. And most of all, relax your hand!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

The continental method is just so much more natural. Take the time to learn. You will be so glad you did.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> maxjones said:
> 
> 
> > I do something similar to lever knitting, using my forefinger. It is fast and less complicated for the purl stitch. I developed it on my own, but learned about the actual technique later. Here is a link to view:
> ...


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

sockknittingpat said:


> When I do 2 color knitting, I use English for my right hand and do the cc in the left hand Continental style. I find it easier to use the continental style when adding a new yarn to my knitting. I use the English style when I do the ssk, sl1, k1,psso and the more difficult stitches because I have a better grip on the yarn and can make the stitches even. Sometimes I just go back and forth with the styles to rest my hands.


I do the same with 2 color knitting. It also came in hady when I started to ty double knitting.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> I have always knitted the "wrap and throw" or English way but I have tried a little Continental style by copying from a YouTube video. I've stayed with English because I don't know how to purl or ssk etc. in the other style. What style do you knit in and why? Maybe I should learn continental...


I can knit both ways. I find I prefer Continental style, but knowing both makes Fair Isle knitting much easier because one can both pick and throw, allowing two or more colors to be used in either hand. Purling is basically still bringing the yarn to the front, and inserting the needle through the front from right to left and wrapping counterclockwise. Not hard, just awkward to learn at first. SSK is the same thing, you are moving as if to knit, inserting the left needle through the front and picking the yarn to wrap in the back.

Do you have to learn Continental? No. Is it helpful to learn? Yes. Is it a bear to learn? Well, let's say that I knit English for over 32 years when I had to challenge myself to learn Continental, but now it's my preferred method.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Me, too. Entrelac would be miserable if you could not knit backwards. I have been preaching about this for a long time.


maxjones said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > maxjones said:
> ...


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm a flicker! I really want to try Portuguese knitting too.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

tielma said:


> nitcronut said:
> 
> 
> > mccreamg said:
> ...


when knitting from left to right. you are doing conitnental, when you knit from right to left you are doing the throw method and you don turn to the back of your work. Make sense?


----------



## Fran33 (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow! I've been knitting for over 60 years. Just started reading KP. Today I learned to purl norwegian contennitial holding yarn in back and wish I had known about this years ago. I do appreciate the patterns, pictures,etc. found on this Knitting Paradise site. Thank you! I spend a lot of time knitting caps for charity and this will make ribbing, and many patterns easier.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Fran33 said:


> Wow! I've been knitting for over 60 years. Just started reading KP. Today I learned to purl norwegian contennitial holding yarn in back and wish I had known about this years ago. I do appreciate the patterns, pictures,etc. found on this Knitting Paradise site. Thank you! I spend a lot of time knitting caps for charity and this will make ribbing, and many patterns easier.


I find it so much easier and quicker and a lot less movements are required when switching between the knit and purl stitches.


----------



## pagb414 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank-you for the nice reply. He is an alpaca!


----------



## Maddie55 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi! I don't really think it matters which way you do it. As long as you're happy with your way is all that matters. I learned to knit using Continental, and the woman who taught me said it's a little faster, but I don't really think there's any reason to change unless you're just looking for a challenge. Happy knitting :lol:


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

When I knit from right to left, the yarn is in my left hand and when I knit backward, or left to right, the yarn is in my right hand.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm a flicker too and need to learn a method to ease my shoulder. I've been knitting steadily since Nov. and my right shoulder is giving me trouble, but I don't want to stop. I did some Fair Isle years ago utilizing both hands but everytime I start to learn Continental I get frustrated at my slowness and give it up....Guess I need more patience.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> I have always knitted the "wrap and throw" or English way but I have tried a little Continental style by copying from a YouTube video. I've stayed with English because I don't know how to purl or ssk etc. in the other style. What style do you knit in and why? Maybe I should learn continental...


Continental here....self taught. My mom always knitted and I watched her for years....she used the English style and when I asked her to teach me she never had the time so I picked up a book (Readers Digest Craft Book) and taught myself. I did not realize there was a difference until I asked her for help one day and she told me she did not understand the way I was knitting but it seemed to work. I have tweaked my knitting skills by watching YouTube videos and have corrected my little "errors" over the years. I am always willing to try new stitches and can usually adapt a new stitch to continental even if they show it as English. I think I could knit English now as I have seem upteen videos of this style, but why change now....I like my style and I do not let anyone tell me it is wrong.....it provides the same results and is much faster. I cannot begin to tell you how many people have commented on my speed....I guess it is easier to "pick" than "throw" ....Happy knitting!


----------



## Maxilolo (May 4, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> I have always knitted the "wrap and throw" or English way but I have tried a little Continental style by copying from a YouTube video. I've stayed with English because I don't know how to purl or ssk etc. in the other style. What style do you knit in and why? Maybe I should learn continental...


I was taught by a lady I used to work with to hold my yarn "continental style" but I knit and purl using the backloop? I have know idea what thats called.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

insanitynz said:


> in continental all rows are knit


I disagree! I knit continental, and I can purl doing it that way.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Maxilolo said:


> Shannon123 said:
> 
> 
> > I have always knitted the "wrap and throw" or English way but I have tried a little Continental style by copying from a YouTube video. I've stayed with English because I don't know how to purl or ssk etc. in the other style. What style do you knit in and why? Maybe I should learn continental...
> ...


There are several continental ways of knitting that knit/purl through the back loop, just as there are many continental ways that knit/purl through the front loop. Some continental ways knit through the back loop and purl through the front loop. Like I had mentioned there are many many ways to knit continental and each way has its own name. Names also depend as well on which way the yarn gets around the needle -- clockwise or counterclockwise. There is much much more to knitting than just making a stitch. 
I think it would be rather interesting if a number of knitters would all get together and show everyone else their knitting styles!! Remember that there is no judgement over one way of knitting being more superior or more right than another way -- there are just different techniques to achieving a knit/purl stitch.


----------



## lisasbear (Sep 26, 2011)

what do you mean they are all knit? I do continental and I purl all the time. You just have the yarn in front of the needle instead of in the back (The yarn on your finger). Not quit sure what you meant. I don't do backwards knitting. First time I heard of it was today.


----------



## lisasbear (Sep 26, 2011)

arleney1008 said:


> tielma said:
> 
> 
> > nitcronut said:
> ...


I do continental and it is right to left.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > I must say that this conversation strikes me as funny. Didn't know until KP that Continental style is what I was doing. Ha! Picking or throwing is a non-starter for me due to a physical disability with my right hand. Wish it was possible as color or strand work would be so much easier and I would do more of it.
> ...


thanx for picking that up. i do know the difference.


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

oh i was taught the enlglish way and i cant seem to get use to the continental way! although i guess knitting the continental way means faster. =P


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

LaurieJanesplace said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > HandyFamily said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

tamarque said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > tamarque said:
> ...


I knew you did, this was just clarifying for anyone who did not know that you continental knit. If you read all the posts here, some of them can be a little confusing! lol and to make sense of them sometimes a little clarifying needs to be done!! What are you knitting on at the moment? several wips?

(We are raining here all day and now I have a foot and a half of snow slush in the driveway!! good stuff to get stuck in so I made the decision to stay home. Haha, not even my little dog wants to go out in this!)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AngelaChai said:


> oh i was taught the enlglish way and i cant seem to get use to the continental way! although i guess knitting the continental way means faster. =P


There are some ways of English knitting that are just as fast as the continental way. Levering and flicking are two ways. Check with the internet youtube videos.


----------



## gailsfrueh (Jan 25, 2011)

Since my mother was English, I started out English style. Then I saw someone knit Continental. I was "hooked." I stopped knitting for a year for my brain to adjust and...I never looked back. I enjoy knitting more now that I knit Continental style. It is faster; but do whatever you feel that's right for you.


----------



## Cmisty2001 (Jan 16, 2011)

I stuck with crochet as a kid and people trying to teach me to knit by throwing. Hated to knit.

A few years ago I tried again via internet and saw picking. I pick, probably because it's somewhat similar to crochet and I agree with someone else's comment that throwing seems like some wasted effort Picking plus the Addi needles made for a new happy knitter.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

That's how I knit too. But I like the idea of learning something new and will try to learn the Norwegian method. Good to have a stand-by in case problems arise from knitting one way too long.


----------



## Helga82 (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes, don't forget, the CONTINENT


----------



## Helga82 (Apr 13, 2011)

Please don't forget, The "Continent" has many Countries
and each one has a slightly different style for whatever
you might want to knit - I learned in Germany about 74/75
years ago. It suits me and I don't intend to learn a 
different style, Sorry, just old and set in my ways and
they work for me. Of course at that time I didn't even know
there were different styles of knitting, casting on/off, etc.So now have fund learning and trying for YOUR style.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

I never really thought about how I learned to knit and the style until I came to this forum. My great grandmother was born in Switzerland and came to the USA when she was 16 and that's where my grandmother, mother and my sisters and I learned to knit the Continental method. I hold the yarn in my left hand over my pinky, under the next two fingers and around my pointer finger and move my pointer finger to the front to purl and to the back to knit. It's just a slight motion but you can knit pretty fast. When viewing the Norwegian video, I wrap the yarn the opposite way on my right needle. There is one video I was watching of the Continental method that wraps it the same way that I do. I've been knitting for many years and have never tried any other way. I can see that there are alot of ways to hold or wrap the yarn, but I guess it's what is comfortable to the knitter that matters...there's no right or wrong way.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Much, much better than incontinent.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RachelL said:


> Much, much better than incontinent.


lol :lol: But you can still loose your stitches if you sneeze hard enough whilst knitting!!


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Actually.... been there, done that. But I so love knitting, that even fixing mistakes is fun.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said she is a flicker ... here is a video of flicking and I wouldnt be surprised that many more are flicking.
http://verypink.com/2011/03/02/flicking/


----------



## gladyspau (Dec 27, 2011)

love it!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Juanita H said:


> I'm a continental knitter but learned English for ease of knitting fair isle. When doing colorwork, it's so much easier using both methods simultaneously.


I also am a continental knitter, having learned it in Germany from my Oma, but I am intrigued with the idea of knitting both ways esp. for color knitting. Is there a youtube video of knitting both ways when color knitting? Would love to see it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

maxjones said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > maxjones said:
> ...


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

I knit both English & Continental - and do both in right hand & left hand. I find that I am fastest & most accurate using Continental. A great tip to increase speed is : knit at the tips of your needles. By not pushing each stitch up the shank of your needle your speed naturally increases. But do pay attention to gauge - it can be affected by this technique until you become comfortable using it. And if you initially find that Continental knitting is clumsy or difficult -try using it to knit something easy like a dish cloth or garter stitch scarf - you'll soon find it becoming easier & knitting more smoothly!


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

btibbs70 said:


> Both. It challenges my brain.
> I started out a thrower, and now I'm a picker.


Sorry New Zealander again. What is a thrower and picker?


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Every time I read your response to my "incontinent" I laugh out loud. Love it.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm a flicker. My hands do not leave the needles when throwing. I simply extend the poointer finger forward to place yarn over tip. I do a lot of fair isle and still use this method. I understand that the continental would be a nice technique to master but this is one instance where this old dog is not great at learning new tricks. I will take a look at the Norweigian method though. What I do find useful is knitting backwards when doing shortrows over just a few stitches.


Dreamweaver you and I knit similarly, I didn't know I was a flicker. The only difference between you and I is that I use long needles and I control the right needle with it being under my arm. You use your first finger and I use my second finger for flicking the yarn. The yarn feeds through my fingers to keep the tension. I tried knitting backwards and that didn't work for me.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I would say that if you're new to knitting, learn both ways - or all ways. Couldn't hurt.

To me it's like languages - learn all you can!!

Here is one youtube session (there are many to choose from):
Throwing with right hand -





Yarn from left hand -





Backwards knitting is good when doing entrelac!


----------



## Brenda19605 (Sep 22, 2011)

I knit both ways. I am a very new novice to knitting in general. But when knitting continental style for knit stitches, I do hold my yarn behind my work because that is where the needle goes to pick the yarn. For purling in continental style, I use my left index finger to work the yarn to be picked up.
Brenda



flginny said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Shannon123 said:
> ...


----------



## lisasbear (Sep 26, 2011)

I also hold my fingers behind the needles not above. I also use the tips of the needles in continental. Interesting that there are so many techniques for the same stitch. Whatever is comfortable. I'm sure I hold things slightly different from my mother who taught me. She's from Austria. That's why I learned that stitch.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> btibbs70 said:
> 
> 
> > Both. It challenges my brain.
> ...


Thrower is another term for English style knitting where the yarn is held in the right hand and wrapped/thrown around the right needle tip and is then brought through the stitch to create a new stitch.

Picker is another term for continental style knitting where the yarn is held in the left hand and the right needle tip picks the yarn to catch it and bring it through the stitch to create a new stitch.

BTW, no need to be sorry for posting a question. It is how we all learn!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Juanita H said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a continental knitter but learned English for ease of knitting fair isle. When doing colorwork, it's so much easier using both methods simultaneously.
> ...


Here is a video for two handed fair isle knitting. Just a note the the continental knitting being shown is the Norwegian continental knitting.


----------



## auntiejam (Dec 19, 2011)

When I wanted to learn to knit I decided I wanted to find the most efficient way to knit and for me that is the Continental style. I find it to be faster and it takes less hand movement. It was a bit challenging to learn and even more challenging to get the purl stitch to feel natural as I did that. After much practice both knit and purl go fast and the method feels natural in my hands. Initially, I just wanted to practice and not worry about making anything in particular. In a year of knitting I've lost count of all the gifts I've given to family and friends!! I have to say I cursed a lot as I worked to master the purl stitch . . . . LOL. No more cursing now tho!!


----------



## auntiejam (Dec 19, 2011)

When I wanted to learn to knit I decided I wanted to find the most efficient way to knit and for me that is the Continental style. I find it to be faster and it takes less hand movement. It was a bit challenging to learn and even more challenging to get the purl stitch to feel natural as I did that. After much practice both knit and purl go fast and the method feels natural in my hands. Initially, I just wanted to practice and not worry about making anything in particular. In a year of knitting I've lost count of all the gifts I've given to family and friends!! I have to say I cursed a lot as I worked to master the purl stitch . . . . LOL. No more cursing now tho!!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Debbie is correct!


Debbie J said:


> insanitynz said:
> 
> 
> > in continental all rows are knit
> ...


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

You can do it! Just takes practice.


Jokim said:


> Juanita H said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a continental knitter but learned English for ease of knitting fair isle. When doing colorwork, it's so much easier using both methods simultaneously.
> ...


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I am very surprised that you have not mastered continental. It is simply a matter of practicing. Your guage will be more accurate and your stitches much more even. You will be able to knit fair isle with yarn in both hands and you can learn to knit backwards. And you can do it all much more quickly.


Dreamweaver said:


> I'm a flicker. My hands do not leave the needles when throwing. I simply extend the poointer finger forward to place yarn over tip. I do a lot of fair isle and still use this method. I understand that the continental would be a nice technique to master but this is one instance where this old dog is not great at learning new tricks. I will take a look at the Norweigian method though. What I do find useful is knitting backwards when doing shortrows over just a few stitches.


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

Uh oh. I really didn't know what the difference was between the two methods. So I just googled it and watched the videos. Neither of those techniques looks exactly like what I do. But my German mother taught me, so maybe it's a German method? I don't throw, but I hold my yarn and put my needles in differently than in the videos. Hmmmm.... whatever it is I do, it seems to work.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Linda, your reply intrigues me. Can you explain a little bit how you knit both ways? Do you knit the stitch with the Continental method and purl using the English or vice versa?

My problem right now is I'm making a double knitted scarf and I throw with my right hand. Each time I have to drop both yarns and switch. So, it's with both yarns in back, knit the first one, bring both forward, and purl the second -- I am getting severely twisted up yarns so I have to stop to untwist also.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

MsJackie said:


> Uh oh. I really didn't know what the difference was between the two methods. So I just googled it and watched the videos. Neither of those techniques looks exactly like what I do. But my German mother taught me, so maybe it's a German method? I don't throw, but I hold my yarn and put my needles in differently than in the videos. Hmmmm.... whatever it is I do, it seems to work.


There are a WHOLE bunch of different ways to knit, other than Continental and English/American. So, maybe you knit one of those many ways.

Hazel


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

Marny CA said:


> I would say that if you're new to knitting, learn both ways - or all ways. Couldn't hurt.
> 
> To me it's like languages - learn all you can!!
> 
> ...


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

I thought for years that I knit continental and that was all there was to it. I am definitely a picker. Somewhere between 15 & 20 years ago, when knitting in the round for a sweater and flat for the sleeves, I noticed that when I knit flat my stitches twisted. I figured out that if I knit into the back stitch it didn't twist, so I started doing that. I didn't realize it was how I purled that twisted the stitch & that was why they weren't twisted when I knit in the round.
Last summer, I watched some u-tube videos and what I saw showed me that I was "wrapping wrong" when I purled, so I switched how I wrapped and then could knit into the front stitch. The only reason I felt I should change was k2tog and ssk didn't slant right so I always had to switch the direction of the loop on the needle for those stitches. I have since found that what I was doing was not wrong, just different styles of continental. Depending on which video you watch, I was knitting either combined continental or Russian continental. They have different people showing how to do it, but they are the same in the videos I watched. 
The problem I have now is the way I purl (I wrap the yarn with my thumb like in the "Portuguese" knitting video I watched), my thumb hurts when I do very much purling. Since the Portuguese style wrapped with the thumb for both knit & purl, I could *NEVER* use that style.

In watching videos, I have learned there are many names for the same styles of knitting: Portuguese seems to be the same as Bulgarian & Serbian. The lever style of English seems to be the same as Peruvian. Combined continental seems to be the same as Russian. I don't think it matters what we call it, we all *Love to knit!*

*If you like how it looks, it's right!*


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Shannon123 said:
> 
> 
> > I have always knitted the "wrap and throw" or English way but I have tried a little Continental style by copying from a YouTube video. I've stayed with English because I don't know how to purl or ssk etc. in the other style. What style do you knit in and why? Maybe I should learn continental...
> ...


Thanks 5mmdpns for suggesting the YouTube Norwegian purl method. I have practiced continental off and on and actually got the knit stitch feeling comfortable. Purling was impossible for me to do though. I will definitely practice this method.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Well first I taught myself to knit english style using the utube vidios. I wanted to learn the continental because it was faster and less hand movements but couldn't quite get it. Then I went to the russian method by someone who mentioned it on this group. loved that method but when i went to knitting two stitches together discovered that the stitces were twisted so you would have to knit through the back of the stitch in order to get them to lay correctly using that method. then I said the heck with it and sat down and played the easiest continenetal method vidio that i could find and finally got it! I love it and will not change again. I think its all in what you want to achieve and what feels good to you. There are a lot of people that love the english method " but for me its just too slow. I have a tendency to run through life anyway .


----------



## Nik (Jan 17, 2012)

Dukesy said:


> Did English method for 40 years, 5 yrs ago taught myself Continental due to an arthritic right hand and found my tension and speed are better with Continental.


I did the same thing three years ago - switched from English to continental. I much prefer continental though occasionally Irevert back to English inadvertently (esp. at the start of rows for some reason.)


----------



## Nik (Jan 17, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> I've just looked on You Tube to see the difference, as far as I was concerned I was just a knitter. Well I'm a Scottish Knitter. I knit the same as the scottish lady, english style with wrap but I also knit with my right needle tucked under my arm. I cant knit with needles waggling about all over the place. My mother and my grandmother knit that way too.
> who else remembers learning 'through, round, through, off'


Though I don't do it any more, I too was taught to knit with my right needle tucked under my arm. With shorter needles and circulars so prevalent, I now knit with needles "waggling."


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

I also am a continental knitter, having learned it in Germany from my Oma, but I am intrigued with the idea of knitting both ways esp. for color knitting. Is there a youtube video of knitting both ways when color knitting? Would love to see it.[/quote]

Knitting backward: with stitches on right needle, insert tip of left needle thru center of stitch from left to right with left needle tip behind right needle tip..with right hand as an English/American/Thrower wrap yarn up, behind, over top, down between needles, pull left needle tip under right needle tip, slip stitch off right needle... viola... a backward knit stitch which equals a purl stitch on the other side of fabric...Hope this makes more clear the steps to take.....Della


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> MsJackie said:
> 
> 
> > Uh oh. I really didn't know what the difference was between the two methods. So I just googled it and watched the videos. Neither of those techniques looks exactly like what I do. But my German mother taught me, so maybe it's a German method? I don't throw, but I hold my yarn and put my needles in differently than in the videos. Hmmmm.... whatever it is I do, it seems to work.
> ...


Actually Hazel, there are only two ways to knit: the continental way and the English way. The continental way has the yarn held in the left hand and the right needle picks the yarn through the stitch on the left needle. The English way has the yarn held in the right hand and the yarn is wrapped/thrown around the right needle and then brought through the stitch on the left needle.

Within each way of knitting, there are variations. Each variation has a different name ie. Norwegian continental, Russian continental, European continental, German continental, etc. The English way is also known as American knitting, throw knitting, flicking, etc. These variations are all due to the way the right needle is placed through the stitch on the left needle, the way the yarn is put around the needle, which direction the needle is inserted from. There are only two basic ways to knit, and there are small variations within these basic ways. The variations are where the names of the knitting styles are derrived from.


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

Della said:


> I also am a continental knitter, having learned it in Germany from my Oma, but I am intrigued with the idea of knitting both ways esp. for color knitting. Is there a youtube video of knitting both ways when color knitting? Would love to see it.


Knitting backward: with stitches on right needle, insert tip of left needle thru center of stitch from left to right with left needle tip behind right needle tip..with right hand as an English/American/Thrower wrap yarn up, behind, over top, down between needles, pull left needle tip under right needle tip, slip stitch off right needle... viola... a backward knit stitch which equals a purl stitch on the other side of fabric...Hope this makes more clear the steps to take.....Della[/quote]

Why would want to knit backwards? I don't understand it at all.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> Della said:
> 
> 
> > I also am a continental knitter, having learned it in Germany from my Oma, but I am intrigued with the idea of knitting both ways esp. for color knitting. Is there a youtube video of knitting both ways when color knitting? Would love to see it.
> ...


Why would want to knit backwards? I don't understand it at all.[/quote]

I personally do not understand why someone would not want to take two seconds to turn their work instead of knitting backwards too. It would take longer to get the set up going for knitting backwards too than it would for turning the work. In my mind (and opinion) there are people who do things efficiently or more elaborately. I am all about efficiency in my knitting. Why waste time?


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

If you ever want to try entrelac or short rows, knitting backwards is wonderful. It sure saves a lot of time and tangles. And! You do not have to purl.


Rosenz said:


> Della said:
> 
> 
> > I also am a continental knitter, having learned it in Germany from my Oma, but I am intrigued with the idea of knitting both ways esp. for color knitting. Is there a youtube video of knitting both ways when color knitting? Would love to see it.
> ...


Why would want to knit backwards? I don't understand it at all.[/quote]


----------

